# Faster Ltd Speeds Since Outages?



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

I just did a speed test on an aosp rom with the new leankernel in downtown Chi and got like 33mbs....is this unusual? Normally I get 11 maybe 25, can't recall hitting 30s before...

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## brajonrondo (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm I pull 15-18 up and down before and after in Seattle. I haven't seen 33 since May before the Bionic and friends.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

nocoast said:


> I just did a speed test on an aosp rom with the new leankernel in downtown Chi and got like 33mbs....is this unusual? Normally I get 11 maybe 25, can't recall hitting 30s before...
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Not at all, but I have heard that a lot of people who are in Chicago, are getting the fastest speedtest results. Some guy on here got 67, another one got in the 50's. Chicago must have some super LTE









The fastest I ever got was launch day for the TB, in northern NJ I got 46.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I think people attribute the rise/fall speeds in LTE in a similar way to how some athletes attribute their performance to some ritual they do before a competition. Unless one really knows what verizon is doing, one's guess is as good as no guess.

If you hop around on one foot and say your phone's name backwards 3 times, I hear it doubles your bandwidth


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't know that anyone was attributing it or diagnosing it as much as discussing it. I wish I had LTE here I wont even.have my.bolt by the time 4g arrives here as my upgrade is in February. I once got 2000kbps on an evdo network.. woohoo

Sent from my AOSP'd HTC Mecha HD


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Not at all, but I have heard that a lot of people who are in Chicago, are getting the fastest speedtest results. Some guy on here got 67, another one got in the 50's. Chicago must have some super LTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are using an older radio that does not show accurate speeds, Verizon LTE can't go that fast, just look at their top speeds I think its 16-23 mpbs shown in test anything above that is false information.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

I did this as a test the other day to see what kinds of real world speed I could get. Speed test is inaccurate and not helpful IMO.


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

500KB would in most cases keep the majority of us extremely happy. 1.5MB is extremely fast for a mobile network or any network.


----------

